# Dyeing- My Kool -Aid Dyed Shawl/ Cowl (K)



## watchglass (Jul 8, 2012)

My brother was in ICU for quite awhile before he passed away recently. I thought I needed something easy, just something to keep my hands and mind busy. So decided to use my kool - aid dyed yarn. 
Annett Cordes at www.bunte-wolle.Jimdo.com Shawl Linus.
I finished it today, kinda bittersweet. I've name it my brother Shawl/
Cowl. Not big enough to really be a shawl. But thats all the yarn I had.
I know my brother would have loved it. Boy I sure do miss him.


----------



## Sharonrosalie (Nov 5, 2016)

Very pretty. My condolences on your loss. 
I also need to do easy projects when visiting in the hospital.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

My condolences on your loss. Your shawl turned out very nice. Love the look of it.


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice work. I send my heartfelt sympathy on your loss.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh my. It sure is lovely. What a great reminder you will always have.
So sorry for you loss.
???? Michelle


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## Woodstockgranny (Feb 6, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. A tribute to your brother that you used your energy to create something so beautiful in his name.


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. The shawl will be a lovely memory of your time with your brother.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Your work is beautiful and you will be able to feel your brother's presence when you wear your shawl.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss and grieving. How beautiful, though, that you have such a lovely work to remind you of your sisterly love, forever.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your brothers passing.


----------



## Melody-Ann (Apr 11, 2017)

It's a beautiful shawl. The colors are lovely. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm01:


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

what a nice remembrance.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Condolences on your loss. Hopefully the shawl will be a comfort as time moves on and very time you wear it, you will feel close to your brother.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. It is never easy. The shawl is beautiful and bring you some comfort.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry to hear about your brother. The colors are lovely.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss you both are in my thoughts and prayers. Your shawl is very pretty and I like the colors. I made one simular in pattern like yours I use it under my coat on my shoulders in the cold days up here. You did good. He would have been proud.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful shawl. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. I can relate... I lost my brother a few years ago and I miss him daily. Your shawl is beautiful. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

I love these yarns. Amazing they are done with kook aid. Wow. Shawl is also beautiful. 
So very sorry about your brother. It's amazing how healing doing creative work is.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That is beautiful


----------

